# the most important video you'll ever see



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I posted this on another thread and it was well received so I thought I would give it its own.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey i posted that too! Excellent vid i watched years ago, the presentation is interesting n the math is sound


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Eventually he gets to the "problem" of human overpopulation which isn't really a problem. Population growth is down all over the world. Yes, we're going to see the problem of "peak humanity". The world population is expected to peak in 2055 at 8.7 billion.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/101018722

What that prediction can't take into account is rapidly changing attitudes towards having children.

http://www.slate.com/articles/techn...y_actually_start_declining_not_exploding.html

A somewhat more arcane milestone, meanwhile, generated no media coverage at all: It took humankind 13 years to add its 7 billionth. That's longer than the 12 years it took to add the 6 billionth-the first time in human history that interval had grown. (The 2 billionth, 3 billionth, 4 billionth, and 5 billionth took 123, 33, 14, and 13 years, respectively.) In other words, the rate of global population growth has slowed. And it's expected to keep slowing. Indeed, according to experts' best estimates, the total population of Earth will stop growing within the lifespan of people alive today.

And then it will fall.

Moreover, the poor, highly fertile countries that once churned out immigrants by the boatload are now experiencing birthrate declines of their own. From 1960 to 2009, Mexico's fertility rate tumbled from 7.3 live births per woman to 2.4, India's dropped from six to 2.5, and Brazil's fell from 6.15 to 1.9. Even in sub-Saharan Africa, where the average birthrate remains a relatively blistering 4.66, fertility is projected to fall below replacement level by the 2070s. This change in developing countries will affect not only the U.S. population, of course, but eventually the world's.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

FatTire said:


> Hey i posted that too! Excellent vid i watched years ago, the presentation is interesting n the math is sound


 You know Thomas Malthus used to scream about population control and thought all human life would come crashing down as human out grew there food supply. He thought the earth could support well less than a billion. Current science estimates that early 1900's farmer technology would max out with the ability to feed 2 billion. Since the invention of the Haber Bosch process we have easily had an over surplus of food for the past century. What human are quickly finding out, is that the more comfortable we live and the more advanced society becomes, the less important having herds of offspring is.


----------

